# Cattle / stock cars



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Afternoon,
My Wife wants a Cattle car for her birthday. Any recommendations? It could be 1:29 or 1:24.
Thank you,
Phillip


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Aristo one looks fine, is 1:29 and is inexpensive. 

The new AML one is 1:29 and looks great but has older archbar trucks (which I think look neat, but might be too old for you). 

There is a stock car thread, search on "stock car"... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo one is quite nice. I also have the Bachmann. The Bachmann is smaller, but those things varied a lot in size, so it fits right in.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By 3lphill on 05/11/2009 4:55 PM


My Wife wants a Cattle car for her birthday.


Now there's something you don't see everyday!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB mad some nice ones, but are getting rare. 
These stock cars are great for remote control as they have open sides for getting out the heat from electronics/batteries.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I put the ITT sound card in my Aristo car so it moos. 

I put my peeve in the Bachmann


















Do you have a pet peeve? I'd suggest you get rid of it!


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Morning,


Thank you all for the replies. Does anyone have any opinions on the Hartland version? At 1:24 it might fit her cows better.


Just imagine what you all would have said if I had posted "I want to get my wife a cattle car for her birthday"


Phillip


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We'd have pointed you to the youtube video about being sent to the dog house " border="0" />


[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wTg6YB2PRA[/url]


*You have been warned! *


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Bachman stock cars for some time. They have wood roofs and sides, but with some weathering, can look quite acceptable even behind more modern locos. The BMs aren't too expensive. I also put a self contained sound system in one of mine, so it moos, too. I run the stock cars with a couple of MTH Armour and Swift Reefers to make my "Where's the Beef," train.

JimC.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

We have often seen pics and vids of those who run long coal trains and boxcar consists.

This poses the question who runs _long _stock car trains?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Phillip,* 

This is a photo of a 1:22.5 Bachmann stockcar (not the new 1:20 scale). Except for repainting, relettering and weathering it is unaltered (I did lower the end roof platforms a bit). These cars are inexpensive and quite durable enough to survive being left outdoors much of the time. 










*Alan,* 
Stock trains are on the agenda for the POC RR as soon as it's completed a bit more. They will be seasonal with cattle and sheep being transported to Spring pasture and brought out in the Fall. Other traffic the rest of the year will be individual cars. Of course here a long train is about 10 cars....


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

I think there’s a 1:1 scale one in Arcata CA.







Since Santa Fe abandoned it on the right-of-way, you'd probably be able to just take it away.


----------

